# Whould should i expect from a Psychiatrist?



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

My doctor has made an appointment for me to see one, he said if i want to get better that i'll have to see one, and i do want to get better but my emotions are messed up, i mean just typing this out is putting tears in my eyes and i know if i sit down with a psychiatrist i'm just going to break down into a fit of tears which will probably have him write me off as depressed but its more than that, i need a lot of support and i dunno if a psychiatrist is going to give me that.

Sort of lost the point, dont really know what im rabbling on about tbh, just feel hopeless like the only real way for me to get better is just for me to crack on but i can't. 

What should i expect from a psychiatrist?, i'm not sure if theres any point in me seeing him/her. Just wana give up.

Edit, meant *what* not whould in the title.


----------



## ETM (Jan 25, 2012)

Expect nothing, hope for the best. That's my attitude; I've had my first session of therapy last week. Although I don't live in England, I do believe you will get great professional help there. You won't be alone in your fight against your problems anymore.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

SSRIs are a first line treatment for SA and depression (which it sounds like you have). They'll probably ask you some questions, and start you on one. Do NOT feel embarrassed about crying, or avoid going because you might be embarrassed. As depression and anxiety are two of the most common psychological disorders, the job of psychiatrists is quite literally to meet with people like you, and try to help them get better. Try to be as honest as you can. If you think for one second that this is the first time they've seen someone anxious and/or depressed looking for help, think again.

I've probably seen 5-6 therapists and 2 psychiatrists in the past few years. I've cried at least once in front of every single one. If they feel uncomfortable with crying, they really need to find another profession.

I IMPLORE you to go see the psychiatrist. Medication is by all accounts not a solution for everyone, but for some people it can be the difference between night and day. I can't guarantee you that medication will solve all your problems, but I will guarantee you that it's a better option than doing nothing. You need more than medication though. I suggest you get a therapist. Give them 4-5 sessions to grow on you, but if you don't feel comfortable with them after that, find someone else.

In the end, it's imperative that you seek help in some way. The quickest path towards happiness is seeking help. Even if you don't feel like it's getting anywhere, force yourself to go to therapy or meet with a psychiatrist. No seriously. This is me ordering you to go to that meeting. DO IT.

Ask your psychiatrist for recommendations for a therapist (if they don't recommend one first). Find a support group in your area if you can. Keep posting on these forums. Millions of Brits suffer from SA. You're not alone.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Guess i have no choice but to go, its either that or i sit here... I'm just finding it hard to think positive about it, like theres no one out there that can really help me.

The doctor gave me citalopram to help me sleep ( wouldn't give me sleeping pills ) and i took one last night but now i feel like crap, dont know if its the pill thats making me feel like crap and even more depressed or if i'm worrying about seeing this psychiatrist. My hands feel sort of num, got a lump in my throat and i want to be sick, just not feeling good.

The thing thats making it all worse is that i'm at 2 minds as to whats wrong with me, to be honest i dont know whats wrong with me, should i just tell the psychiatrist that?.


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

You should go. I had my first visit to a psychologist last week in my entire life and it made me see some hope in life. The first time is hard but once you go you will feel better because you speak up your feeling through your mouth. At some point during the visit it was painful because I said some of my deepest feeling that I really want to but never told anybody before. I feel so glad and relieved that I spoke those things. 

I used to think that going to a psychologist for help is useless and weak because I believed that SA or whatever was something that I can fix on my own, and that I screwed up my life, it was all my fault, and I'm responsible to fix it by myself and not bother anyone. But I was wrong about all these... and I feel that visiting the psychologist was the most important and courageous action I have ever taken in my life.

Go to a therapist, no matter what will happen. At least it will be better than nothing, and you have a chance to cry and have someone listen to your struggle. Also if you ever feel bad about bothering the therapist, don't. They deal with such thing everyday and its their job.

How do you know that they are inadequate without actually visiting? If after all you are diagnosed just as depression, it will still be fine because then you have part of the problem, your depression, being treated, even though its not the whole story. In the process you can just tell them that you think you have SA and he will pay more attention and investigate more.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Break down in front of him/her - the more they see the more truth and more of a picture they get - tell them it's more than depression, get it out, write it down, do go though and let it all out


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright thanks everyone, i'll go see him. Just nervous about it.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

a psychiatrist will try to treat the symptoms by using drugs, which are pretty good if you find the right combo. 

here is the fun part: they take everything you say very literally. So while you may think that "I can't make friends" is a good thing to say the doc will interpret that as "I, due to physical constraints placed on me by my illness, cannot (not being functionally able) psychologically make a connection with another person. My advice is to heavily quailfy everything you say for this reason. For a pdoc saying "I don't know" means just that, a failure of wisdom, while you may mean to say "I don't want to talk about it" or "I think I may know the reason, but I'm not 100% certain". 

Another point is that you should talk about your feeling in a direct way. Try saying stuff that beings with "I feel angry/scared/vulnerable/etc ". I found it more effective to do this instead of having to explain with "I feel pretty bad/depressed/unmotivated/etc" the difference may seem small but I had to learn the hard way that they take their patients to mean EXACTLY what they say and can't really account for any embellishment, positive or negative. 

good luck. hope you tell us how it goes.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

How old are you? It varies wildly depending on age. 

Btw, if you're living in the UK, you can comfortably expect to wait at least 10 months for any actual treatment after the doctor orders it.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Think i might have got lucky, got a phone call today, the guy just wanted a better rough idea of what was wrong with me, asked if i was hearing voicing and seeing things ect which i'm not. I probably should have told him that i was quite paranoid...

Anyway he said he'll phone back in a couple of days to arrange a visit.

And thanks for the advice jkquatre, i appreciate it.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

There only there to help you! I wish you luck, I have another meeting with my phsycyatrist tomorrow.


----------

